# Lima, alrededores de la Huaca Huallamarca



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno, estoy con algunas fotos que saque de los alrededores de la Huaca Huallamarca, no las puse antes porque da mucho trabajo mas creo que valen la pena. Espero les guste

Las primeras son desde la Huaca









Las banderas es por que las saque en el mes de julio























































Estas dos ultimas son de las calles aledañas, despues pongo el resto



















La ultima tanda


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonitas fotos, me gusta la casa que sale en la 9na foto ... Salu2 Carlos. 

PD: Y la Huaca????


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Bonitas fotos, me gusta la casa que sale en la 9na foto ... Salu2 Carlos.
> 
> PD: Y la Huaca????


No, la huaca la puse en un thread sobre patrimonio meses atrás, estas fotos son las que me sobraron mas creo que no le dieron mucha bola...jajaja. Bueno, hasta la próxima.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

lindas fotos carlos, y la que me gusta más es la que sale mi colegio


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Carlos, bonitas las fotos, me gustó en particular la 3era foto; las siluetas de algunos edificios ahí me parecieron interesantes. 

¡Saludossssss!!!!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas fotos. Los jardines de la Huaca se ven recontra bien cuidados.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Lia, ahora me dejaste con la duda, tu colegio es el amarillo de la tercera foto, donde hay una iglesia?
Canelita sabes que intenté durante algun tiempo usar el programa que me comentaste para bajar las fotos mas mi computadora no responde, creo que ya está muy viejita...jajaja mas bueno, lo hice con el imageshack que da un trabajo enorme...gracias por postear y Sebwill si, los jardines de la huaca se ven bien cuidados y eso que era pleno invierno ahora deven verse mejor que estamos en verano


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Carlos si, el de la Iglesia (Santa Ursula) pero no es amarillo sino crema, amarillo es es edificio de la esquina en la calle Salamanca.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

en las primeras fotos se ve interesante cómo es que los edificos van conviertiéndose en un muro. Las calles cerca a la huaca se ven tranquilas y muy bonitas, buenas fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chéveres las fotos! No las había visto.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bacanes fotos, aunque esos edificios enormes no me gustan nada, pero las casas si, bonitas todas.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Debe haber una polvadera de la patada alrededor de la huaca, no creo que a los vecinos les alegre mucho tener la huaca al frente, digo nomas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La casa de Don Felipín*

Lía : mira...observando bien,desde lo alto de la Huaca se aprecia la casa "màs codiciada" de Lima en éstos momentos !!!!.... De la Familia "T" !!!!...








Los niños "T" apenas caminaban 2 cuadritas para llegar al colegio !!!...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que chevres fotos !! tobo bien cuidado y ordenado !


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> Debe haber una polvadera de la patada alrededor de la huaca, no creo que a los vecinos les alegre mucho tener la huaca al frente, digo nomas.



No.

La huaca esta hecha básicamente de material duro. Rocas, cantos rodados. Los antiguos peruanos formaron una estructura sólida empleando estos materiales. No son materiales sueltos deleznables como arena que puedes encontrar en un cerro o una playa.

Es por esto que no ensucia nada. Es mas esa zona de la familia "T" (o próximamente "L" como prefieran :rofl es muy limpia.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ayaa kay:, ¿Quien es la familia "T" ? :dunno:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Chéveres las fotos.... esa zona es muy fotogènica!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que genial,  una huaca en medio de la ciudad, solo en Perú pasan esas cosas tan cheveres :lol: saludos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Debo ser cauto ...*

Rafo : antes cometía la torpeza de dar nombres y apellidos ignorando que este Foro es visto por mucha gente desconocida que no son foristas,por eso ahora tomo ciertas precauciones.. de todos modos,si tu curiosidad persiste,sabes bien que puedes enviarme un PM.


rafo18 said:


> Ayaa kay:, ¿Quien es la familia "T" ? :dunno:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> No, la huaca la puse en un thread sobre patrimonio meses atrás, estas fotos son las que me sobraron mas creo que no le dieron mucha bola...jajaja. Bueno, hasta la próxima.


Ah ok!!  y Q Bad que no le hayan dao mucha bola hno:


----------

